# FreeBSD hangs on boot



## Bubba_HoTep (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi,

I've a x86_64 server that is refusing to boot.

I'm a relative newbie to FreeBSD (but know my way round Linux). 

A fresh install of 7.0 on a Intel motherboard and using a CF card as the OS disk will install ok but on a reboot will hang - about halfway thru the boot process.

At first the box would boot after three or four unsuccessful attempts - but now is always hanging on boot.

The thing is the hardware is known to be good - i had Linux on the box and it booted no problems.

I've swapped out the CF card for a different brand and get the same problem.


Anyone any ideas how I go about fixing this?


----------



## hitest (Nov 20, 2008)

A few possibilities come to mind:

Perhaps you have a bad burn on your FreeBSD install ISOs.  Did you check your md5 sums?  Another possibility may be a hardware incompatibility with FreeBSD.  You could check to see if your unit will run FreeBSD with a FreeBSD live CD image.  Just a thought.  Good luck!

http://www.freesbie.org/


----------



## danger@ (Nov 20, 2008)

Try booting with acpi disabled.


----------



## Brad Andersen (Jun 17, 2017)

How does one do that.  I found this great article for Ubuntu, but still searching for FreeBSD.
http://michalorman.com/2013/10/fix-ubuntu-freeze-during-restart/


----------



## Phishfry (Jun 17, 2017)

I would guess that your problem is related to EFI mode not booting.

For a quick test of that theory try installing from a FreeBSD 32bit-x86 installer. There is no EFi on 32 bit so it will eliminate that problem.


----------



## ShelLuser (Jun 17, 2017)

Also: it might be better to make a new thread for this problem instead of reviving a thread which is nearly 9 years old. I seriously doubt that your problem is the same as the OP was having.


----------

